# 11 week old puppy and 1 year old BFFs!



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello everyone, fairly new member here. sharing some pics of 11 week old Rambo and 1 year old Julie. best friends. Pics with ears down were from when Rambo was 8 and 9 weeks old. They grow up so fast!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

They do look like best buds


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah, you can't separate them without both of them whining and crying like they were being tortured.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh my gosh, your puppy is so sweet. And Julie is stunning!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

wow, i can't believe all the comments rambo got. i guess this is a clicky place and it matters more who you are than the dogs. sorry for posting. _ **** Edited by ADMIN - please review board rules **** _


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

....Are you serious? Lol. I bet there are a lot of people who saw and appreciated but did not comment. Good looking dogs, either way.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

The pic with the three looking out the window is my favorite. Lol. Love all the pics though. 

Your Julie is just beautiful! And the pup is such a cutie. Must be a lot of fun watching them play together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

scarfish said:


> wow, i can't believe all the comments rambo got. i guess this is a clicky place and it matters more who you are than the dogs. _ **** Edited by ADMIN - please review board rules **** _


Don't be so sensitive. Some posts will get more comments than others, depending on the day, time of post. Some of us don't even come on here every day. I just saw this post for the first time myself. I think your pups are adorable and their bond is awesome. But your last comment is what will get your posts ignored, not the fact that you're new here. We are not clicky. I've been here for two years and many have come and gone. Many have been here forever! We all talk to each other, usually "nicely". 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

scarfish said:


> wow, i can't believe all the comments rambo got. i guess this is a clicky place and it matters more who you are than the dogs. sorry for posting._ **** Edited by ADMIN - please review board rules **** _


cute pup and they do look like good friends. thanks for sharing.

Not sure where your unwelcome comment came from, however.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Too bad the rudeness is taking all the attention away from your dogs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the pics of your pups sleeping together-adorable-hope you continue to post


----------



## uteg (Mar 16, 2014)

They are so beautiful


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow.

I've had a lot of my posts and threads with no comments at all...over the years here...I'm used to it I guess. :shrug:

Anyhow the reason I read the thread was because I was going to comment that I really like the pic of all three, dogs and kitty looking out the window.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Great pictures! Love the one with both of them sleeping together in their bed!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lol i have posted many threads and no one comments, you have a pair of lovely dogs,


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cute pup, I like the one with all three looking out the window too -- Daddys home! 

And the pup playing Kitty on the back of the sofa. 

But I only clicked on the thread because I didn't know what BFF meant. I am guessing Boy Friend's Female now. But I was trying to figure out if it was a boy friend's ferret or some acronym for a dog breed, like BMD or NSDTR.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lol Sue its best friends forever!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, I was going to comment now that I saw the thread about how cute they both were. 

But being rude makes me want to stay away from anything you post from now on. Seriously? Build a bridge! It's the internet!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> lol Sue its best friends forever!


LOL! I should say DUH! I guess that is a common acronym -- just a bit after my time, I guess. Getting old!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks everyone! sorry for a little rudeness. i definitely had a few beers in me at the time. i was about to beat the dogs before dropping them off at the shelter but now i think i'll keep them.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

scarfish said:


> thanks everyone! sorry for a little rudeness. i definitely had a few beers in me at the time. i was about to beat the dogs before dropping them off at the shelter but now i think i'll keep them.


Sometimes we all like to get hammered and beat the dog.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Rambo's first bath. he didn't like it very much. video is a couple weeks old. it'd be cool if we could embed videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aC8BrAIQ8Y


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

scarfish said:


> Rambo's first bath. he didn't like it very much. video is a couple weeks old. it'd be cool if we could embed videos.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aC8BrAIQ8Y


You can.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks bro! i'll figure it out by using <embed> tags. most other forums i use automatically do it for you just by posting a youtube link.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i figured it out!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Rambo's black coat has really started coming in over the last 2 weeks. I'm never going to have that little Rambo back again.

11 weeks


13 weeks


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

so not a happy camper with that first bath. poor little guy but it had to be done sometime.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

the pic with your two dogs sleeping on the couch is my fav. it looks like it used to be a one dog couch and now he's sharing


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Mister C said:


> so not a happy camper with that first bath. poor little guy but it had to be done sometime.


Little Rambo is going to have to get used to it 'cause my wife is a groomer and manager at a doggy day camp. that wasn't her voice in the video though, thank god.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

scarfish said:


> thanks everyone! sorry for a little rudeness. i definitely had a few beers in me at the time. i was about to beat the dogs before dropping them off at the shelter but now i think i'll keep them.


If it had said "cat dog problem," I would have looked days ago! Obviously you don't have that problem! Congrads on a great crew.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rambo is so handsome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! little fat Rambo is up to 36lbs at 14 weeks and julie was bad in class yesterday. i'll have to start a new thread again sometime for these 2 later on. Rambo's not 11 weeks anymore. some new pics of these monsters.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

There was certainly something interesting outside that window  lol


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Cute  Nice looking pups! Where do you go to class?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful pups . Love the picture w/ all three looking out the window. Rambo is definte cutie.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> Cute  Nice looking pups! Where do you go to class?


i don't go anywhere. wife does. she's a manager and groomer at a doggy day care place in bergen county. classes are done at her job. training is done by the owner of this company. Private and Group dog training, servicing Bergen, Hudson, and Passaic counties in New Jersey. Rockland county in New York.he does everything from puppy kindergarten to explosives detection in advanced class. julie's been in all off leash, advanced for a while now. AKC canine good citizen before a year old here.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

some pics from a few minutes ago in the backyard.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Cool, looks like they were having fun


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

The pics are awesome, love the one of them together in the bed, and with the cat! Enjoy!!! Bob


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

They're too cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

What cuties! Love how the coat changes so much from puppy to adult in this breed.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i'm new at being a multiple dog owner. at first it was cute how close these dogs were with each other but yesterday made me nervous. my wife took rambo, the 15 week old to work with her yesterday and left julie home with me (i work nights). julie completely shut down into deep depression. i tried everything to occupy her mind from walks to body rubs, tossing toys around to her favorite treats. it broke my heart to see her so sad. she's normally the goofiest, cuddliest and happiest dog in the world.

is there anything we should do other than start making them spend more time away from each other?

normal julie.







this is how julie spent the whole day yesterday missing rambo.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Awwww. Poor Julie! You can really see the difference in her face. They are both beautiful, and Rambo looks so big. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Angelina03 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yeah, julie is tiny at 59 lbs at almost a year and a half. rambo is 15 weeks old and already 40lbs. his arms are twice as thick as julie's. one of the many reasons we went with working line sables is they generally are smaller than showlines. we live on the top floor of a 2 family house and didn't want 100+ lb dogs. it would sound like we have horses walking around up here. i'm starting to think he's going to end up pretty big.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe do not separate them for such a long time to start with. Start with short times like 5 minutes or just walk one dog around the block. Crate them separately. Young dogs ten to bond strongly if you do not separate them on a regular bases. They become too focused on each other and forget about you.
Or work, play with them separately but in each others presence (you each take one dog).
Good looking, happy dogs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, definitely work on that. I was so worried about same sex aggression with Ilda and our Aussie girl, Autumn, I didn't worry or think about the opposite happening. :crazy: Autumn is fine but Ilda gets worried or sad if Autumn isn't around.

It can also become a problem when walking them together as Julie may become overly protective of Rambo as well.

WolfyDog's suggestions are what I do and it helps. 

As time goes on mix it up too, sometimes you take Julie with you and leave Rambo home and vice versa.


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Julie and Rambo are on the scene! They're gonna get to the bottom of this.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Rambo is now 17 weeks old and a little over 40lbs. just sharing some pics from this morning.







also prolly got my most favorite video yet. julie does a complete clean jump over the little monster at :16, also a weird sideways jump later on. i don't know about these 2.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

OMG!! They are soooo adorable together! Love the video. You can see they really love each other. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Angelina03 said:


> OMG!! They are soooo adorable together! Love the video. You can see they really love each other.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks. i'm just glad i didn't take the common advice to wait to get a 2nd puppy. they really do love each other. they fulfill each other.

sucks rambo even when full grown will prolly never be able to catch julie. she's too fast.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

little rambo just turned 6 months. poor guy has to be neutered within a month. most are against it this early but he has to in order to go to my wife's job everyday.

julie on the right and her lazy crew at mommies job.


poor rambo was cut out of the pic.








we've been letting rambo sleep out of the cage at night. the little jerk decided it would be fun to chew on our brand new oak bed frame. it's back in the cage for him. little punk.


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

They look like Bffs. Does Rambo really have those blue eyes?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

he's not home right now so i can't look. i know they're not blue. prolly a light brown. i hope this doesn't mean he sucks.


----------

